# Full usage with a adapter for babyliss curler?



## CindyHamson (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi guys,

I'm leaving for the UK next week, and I just wanted to double check before I took my Babyliss curl secret with me. I have a universal adapter, and my Babyliss curler claims that it can handle the voltage change (it has "120/240V" written on the back). Since I really do need heat to fix my hair, can I be "pretty sure" that my iron won't blow up when I plug it in? I ask so because I asked the site* SNIPPED BY MODERATOR *I bought from, the resprensentive told me that I could used it in other countries with the adapter for full usage too. And she also gave me a coupon /SNIP/ for my future orders to enjoy 10% discounts, here also share to you.

I don't want to destroy it, but if I can, I want to avoid having to waste the money on another one in the UK, especially considering I don't have any plans to return there after my five week trip (it's a study abroad).

Anybody have experience with a Babyliss product that claims worldwide voltage?


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

I don't have good luck with dual voltage products. They sell babyliss products here and they aren't very expensive. I would buy a new one and leave the other one behind.


----------



## CindyHamson (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks lovestravel, it's not cheap here. How cheapest in your local? I think I will have a try.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

CindyHamson said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm leaving for the UK next week, and I just wanted to double check before I took my Babyliss curl secret with me. I have a universal adapter, and my Babyliss curler claims that it can handle the voltage change (it has "120/240V" written on the back). Since I really do need heat to fix my hair, can I be "pretty sure" that my iron won't blow up when I plug it in? I ask so because I asked the site SNIP/ I bought from, the resprensentive told me that I could used it in other countries with the adapter for full usage too. And she also gave me a coupon/SNIP/ for my future orders to enjoy 10% discounts, here also share to you.
> 
> ...


You shouldn't have any problems using your curler, my sister lives in Australia! and has brought her hair dryer to UK I when she has visited, and used it without problems.


----------



## CindyHamson (Mar 13, 2014)

Oh really, then I will definitely just use it with my trip.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Australia is on same voltage as UK (230V) so you should be OK. Just bring an adaptor.
I don't advocate bringing US appliances with heating element such as flat iron, curler or hair dryer because of differences in voltage (115V), even if they claim to be dual voltage or are used with a transformer (big current drain).


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

Holy cow! Those curl secrets are expensive! £120 both at boots and amazon. It would have to give me supermodel hair to spend that kind of money on a hair styler.


----------



## QueenBcp (Dec 1, 2013)

Maybe just go "au naturel" for your visit! Or buy a cheap curler of a different brand. I did that for my hair dryer when I was visiting the UK from the US.


----------



## CindyHamson (Mar 13, 2014)

Joppa said:


> Australia is on same voltage as UK (230V) so you should be OK. Just bring an adaptor.
> I don't advocate bringing US appliances with heating element such as flat iron, curler or hair dryer because of differences in voltage (115V), even if they claim to be dual voltage or are used with a transformer (big current drain).


Thanks at Joppa, you make confidence me with the adapter again


----------



## CindyHamson (Mar 13, 2014)

wow £120 is accurately too expensive. Lucky I only cost half of the cost, £60.55 to get my curler, and until now I'm satisfied. I dye my hair vibrant colors, purple now, so I can't wash my everyday and use leave in conditioners, but when I curl my hair, it stays curled for days! Even when I use spray shampoos and brush it out! When I read reviews on the Babyliss reviewers said the curl only stayed in for 4-6 hours, I have fine hair and it stays for DAYS! Maybe the most important thing is I have fine hair haha ~~~~~~~~ anyway so amazing for my babyliss secret curl, which helps me to look and feel fabulous! so I shouldn't buy another brand, I'm a person who like one thing then I will love it in the future too, maybe it's not a good habit :S


----------



## Jacquinemackay (Mar 17, 2014)

I love travelling and beauty. I'm lucky to read this, Cindy, may I ask is there babyliss nano Titanium for Canada Plug? And if I buy one from them, will they give me a wordwide adapter for free?


----------

